# Need to replace tweeters in bookshelf set



## voltij (Feb 15, 2011)

Hey all, I need to replace a tweeter in my bookshelf set.

Yesterday I wanted to start bondoing the box (plain MDF beforehand) so I removed the equipment from the box. One of the leads of the tweeter snapped out of the casing, and now it's not available, so I need a replacement.

WOOFER: Adire Audio AV5
OLD TWEETER: Audax TM025F1
Crossover: I don't know anything about the crossover, unfortunately.

The tweeter will need to drop in to the existing hole, which is a 1 7/8" diameter opening.

I'm willing to spend up to ~$50-60 on the tweeters.


----------

